

Simple deploy script for PHP applications - cm
http://themetricsystem.rjmetrics.com/2010/02/01/simple-deploy-script-for-php-applications/

======
travisp
FYI, I've had some really bad problems crop up when using sym links to deploy
php releases (php selectively using files from older versions), and I've
encountered others who've had similar problems. I don't know if it's been
fixed in newer versions, but problems include the realpath cache not getting
properly reset (and clearstatcache() wouldn't let you clear the realpath cache
until 5.3).

Here's someone else who had this problem, although he claims cycling Apache
would fix it (it didn't for me):

[http://www.mikebrittain.com/blog/2009/05/12/case-against-
usi...](http://www.mikebrittain.com/blog/2009/05/12/case-against-using-
symlinks-for-code-promotion/)

------
dugmartin
Question for the peanut gallery: how do you handle user uploaded files that
are not in version control if you swap out the whole site?

Create post-update, pre-swap symlinks from inside the new docroot to
directories outside of the swapped docroot?

~~~
petervandijck
Simply don't store user-created content (images) in a folder in your main
site, that doesn't scale anyway. Put pictures in pic.mysite.com or something
like that (you can map an S3 bucket to that if you like).

------
zacharydanger
I prefer phing and a git post-update hook myself.

------
jasonlbaptiste
this is useful, thank you.

